

Open Letter to Spotify Re. Accessibility - duncan_bayne
https://gist.github.com/duncan-bayne/9daa251ab5a507b3099d

======
duncan_bayne
Spotify got back to me with a boilerplate reply, & I replied in turn to ask
that the issue be taken seriously.

[https://gist.github.com/duncan-
bayne/9daa251ab5a507b3099d#co...](https://gist.github.com/duncan-
bayne/9daa251ab5a507b3099d#comment-1437892)

